

Apple’s Ive Seen Risking iOS 7 Delay on Software Overhaul - followmylee
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-05-01/apple-s-ive-seen-risking-ios-7-delay-on-software-overhaul-tech.html

======
sheri
Taking a step back, I find it really cool that these days a drastic visual and
interaction overhaul is possible without changing the physical device. Just
updating the software is almost tantamount to waking up with a brand new phone
in ones pocket.

------
coldcode
Article really tells you nothing new. Hopefully in two weeks we'll know the
real story.

~~~
kmfrk
I hope someone will write a post mortem to look at all the rumours that were
floated up to WWDC.

It's a shame Maciej retired wrongtomorrow.com.

------
magoon
I know skeumorphism has its critics, but I'm concerned Ive's final product
will look just like what Microsoft and Google have been doing. That's not a
bad thing, just uninspiring.

~~~
gnaffle
I don't think anyone who has read a bit about how Apple and especially Ive
works are very concerned about that. Their primary concern isn't first and
foremost how things look, but how they work.

------
general_failure
Here's wishing Ive all the very best. I am not an apple fan by any means and
in fact don't wish well for them at all. But it's undeniable that Apple has
had a very positive effect on software in the past 3-4 years. But we need
Apple to move so as to move the other sloths in our industry.

(As an example, look at the PC hardware landscape. The PC OEMs are
astoundingly imcompetent and seem incapable of producing any tangible
competition ot the Air and Pro)

------
kreeger
My favorite line from the article:

"Even so, his specialty has been hardware, designing a product out of
materials such as aluminum and glass - not software, which is based in code."

I've been writing software wrong all these years!

~~~
JohnTHaller
My software is about 10% aluminum. I find adding aluminum shavings helps my
blue code crack just right.

------
JohnTHaller
In addition to design, it'll be interesting to see if Apple catches up
(widgets, etc) and finally breaks out of the grid of icons we've all been
rocking since the original Palm Pilot and Windows 3.0.

~~~
bluthru
Complexity isn't better design. Apple had widgets back in OS X 10.4. Not
having widgets is a design decision, not being "behind".

~~~
nevir
True, but iOS doesn't address the core reason behind widgets very well: users
want a more relevant at-a-glance view of things.

Notification center doesn't cut it.

------
sigzero
I wonder if Ive's reads this stuff and just smiles.

------
abdophoto
How is this near the top of HN? This news has been out and suggested to be
false for weeks now.

------
37prime
Pretty obvious that Bloomberg has no real news source on this. Pure
speculations based on the same rumors regurgitated by other sites.

------
youngerdryas
There is some risk here for Apple. A good part of the reason people like their
products is that they don't have to wander through a mish mash of paradigms
and it is fairly intuitive. Breaking existing patterns, while overdue, is
going to aggravate some users while being seen as not going far enough by
others. I will likely be in the latter.

~~~
ChrisClark
I'd hate to be the one in charge of that type of transition. I think you can
say one good thing about all the different UI changes manufacturers make on
top of Android, it let Google start clean with 3.0 and 4.0 without changing it
on a bunch of current users.

After all, not many use the default theme anyway. :( I think it looks the
best, but try telling Samsung and HTC that. At least they all need to include
the Holo theme from now on so apps can choose to use it if they want to.

~~~
eterm
2.2 default was ugly, HTC sense was way ahead of the pack on skinning and
integration, but certainly with 4.0 the default is beautiful and nicer than
Samsung's certainly. (I've not tried HTC since 2.x)

